# Peterson's Glorious French Food



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone have opinions on this book? Edward R. Hamilton has it for sale for a ridiculously low price and I generally love Peterson but I've never seen this particular title.

The also have Madeleine Kamman's When French Women Cook on sale for a song. I've heard good things about this one but reading the index on Amazon has intimidated me a bit. Maybe because rabbit and duck are not so easily come by here.

Comments?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I have Glorious French Food. It's a great book. Lots of info, pictures and recipes. He always has good insight into why and how things are done. If you can get it at a  good price, it should be a good addition to your collection.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks, Chefwriter. 

I thought it would be a worthwhile addition, even though the last thing I have room for is another cookbook.


----------

